# Best Naval Fighter (OLD SPAM)



## cheddar cheese (Sep 22, 2004)

ive ditched that idea, now im gonna run a scrapyard, good business, you dont have to spend anything


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2004)

yeah you do................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2004)

not with new law, people pay you off load their stuff to you, people buy stuff from you, win:win 8) you have to buy a few initial pieces of equipment but youd be into profit damn quick


----------



## plan_D (Sep 28, 2004)

That's not a law that has created that situation. The reason people pay the scrapper to off load their stuff is because it is more expensive to recycle than just scrap. So the scrapper has to pay the larger companies to recycle things that he/she cannot salvage. 

Scrap metal is worth very little, that's why you have to pay the scrapper. He doesn't want it anymore!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 28, 2004)

no but ill just let it build up


----------



## plan_D (Sep 28, 2004)

Generally you only collect what may be useful. For instance rusty old copper piping is not useful.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 28, 2004)

it is if you collect rusty old copper piping...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 28, 2004)

Old copper piping is worth quite a bit actually... Around 80 cents a pound over here....


----------



## plan_D (Sep 28, 2004)

That's good that, Les. The way you tried to compare America to Britain when they are completely different. Old RUSTY copper piping you have to pay the scrapper to take. However old iron drains are worth a lot of money.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 29, 2004)

What are u talking about comparing???? I didnt try to compare anything.... I simply stated that its not junk over here....

Anything that u can recycle is worth some $$$....


----------



## plan_D (Sep 29, 2004)

And American economists wonder where all their money is going.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 29, 2004)

Dude u have no freakin idea wtf ur talking about....


----------



## plan_D (Sep 29, 2004)

Dude, you're a stressed Eric. It was a joke


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 29, 2004)

I am nowhere near Eric... And I took it as a joke.... So was my reply.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 29, 2004)

how did we get from best naval fighter to scrap metal..............


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks to CC....


> ive ditched that idea, now im gonna run a scrapyard, good business, you dont have to spend anything


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

Im rather upset that the lanc didnt jump to that conclusion


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

It was really jumping. Jumping is more of a false way to get to the conclusion. Les more strolled to that conclusion by gathering the evidence. If Lanc had done the same it would have been a crawl...as his brain matter is somewhat, well, you know where I'm going with this.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

This personality of plan_D is much better than the other one


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

I agree. And so do I few others...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

Alas, things will change when you become sober 

Try putting Smirnoff on yer' corn flakes


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

God damn it, CC. You're a GOD DAMN GENIUS!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

> You're a GOD DAMN GENIUS!
> 
> 
> > First time for everything


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

There is...and that reminds me I must put the rubbish out.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

why say rubbish? we all know you mean "empty beer bottles"


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

Don't insult me like that, it's cans.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

You drink outta peoples cans? thats sick!


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

You gotta drink it where you find it...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

Do you reckon they had drink-flying campaigns over christmas during the war?  ~tenuous link so we dont get told off for spamming  ~


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

You mean, don't drink and fly...you might get hit by FlaK and spill it. 

That's right, I went there.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

That would be awful...spilling your drink.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

although i think there must be a positive correlation between "number of pints drunk" and "possibility of spilling drink".


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't think so. The more you drink the more your body directs its efforts to drink more, so in turn all your available senses are directed into NOT spilling and actually moving the pint to your mouth


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

That makes sense


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

I study the actions of drunken men and women. I do studies by taking part in the drinking ritual myself and sometimes tape the night for amusement..<cough> study purposes. 

My studies show your body directs all its efforts into drinking more, this directs energy from feeling pain, walking straight and upright and also talking sensibly and clearly.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

Have you ever been so drunk you need to hold on to the floor whilst lying down?


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

No, and I've never seen that. In fact I don't understand what you mean. The only time I've been drunk and on the floor is when I'm not longer able to stand and my brain has ceased to work. In effect, I'm dead...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

So when I do die, it'll be nothing new. Just another Friday night...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

it will take a while for people to actually realise your dead then...


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

That could provide a few hilarious moments, and the first person to notice I'm dead could pull a great prank on someone.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 30, 2004)

You guys should be referred to as "The Thread Killers..."

Thats 3 topics u basically made worthless..... Good on ya...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2004)

You aint found the others yet then...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2004)

i've been told there lots of them...............


----------



## plan_D (Oct 1, 2004)

I don't know...there is more than 3...probably...do I know? No.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2004)

theres about 5 i think


----------



## plan_D (Oct 2, 2004)

Do they care? Yes they do. But more importantly, do I care? That I do not know.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2004)

i didn't read it all.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

you should


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 3, 2004)

you've told me the jist of it..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

the jist isnt the real thing though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 3, 2004)

but it's close enough.................

time we got back on topic.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

But this topic is into its 3rd incarnation and it died long ago


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 3, 2004)

but we have to try, think of the children..............


----------

